# Installing 7.2 in Virtualbox



## travis (Sep 1, 2009)

I thought I'd give FreeBSD a shot in Virtualbox using the 7.2 dvd iso, but I'm runnig into a snag.  When I get to the point of choosing installation media, I choose cd/dvd and get the message 'No CD/DVD devices found!'.  I'm stumped.  Any  ideas?


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 1, 2009)

Can you give more details? What OS are you using as the host and which version of VirtualBox is running? Stuff from dmesg or errors and warnings that pop up on the screen are also useful.


----------



## travis (Sep 1, 2009)

Virtualbox 3.0.2 with XP as the host.  I've also recently installed Fedora 11, Windows 7, and Puppy Linux 4.2.1 in Virtualbox.  For the most part, everything has behaved.  The previously mentioned message is all I'm getting during the install of FreeBSD.


----------



## mfaridi (Sep 1, 2009)

Do you check your DVD or CD of FreeBSD ?
when you get from internet before write did you check MD5 ?


----------



## travis (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, MD5 is good.


----------



## Voltar (Sep 1, 2009)

Have you tried doing a network install?



			
				travis said:
			
		

> Virtualbox 3.0.2...



There is an update to Virtualbox, 3.0.4 as of this post.


----------



## travis (Sep 1, 2009)

Voltar said:
			
		

> Have you tried doing a network install?
> 
> 
> 
> There is an update to Virtualbox, 3.0.4 as of this post.



I tried installing from iso again after updating to 3.0.4.  Same situation.  I'll see if I can figure out the network install in Virtualbox.


----------



## Aprogas (Sep 2, 2009)

Use PIIX4 instead of ICH6 as IDE device (Settings > Hard Disk). For some reason FreeBSD can boot from ICH6 CD in VirtualBox but then cannot use it after that.


----------



## travis (Sep 3, 2009)

Aprogas said:
			
		

> Use PIIX4 instead of ICH6 as IDE device (Settings > Hard Disk). For some reason FreeBSD can boot from ICH6 CD in VirtualBox but then cannot use it after that.



That was it.  Thank you very much, Aprogas.  

Unfortunately, I was met with a frozen prompt after logging in and starting x.  http://shup.com/Shup/210235/frozen_prompt.png


----------



## travis (Sep 3, 2009)

I get an error message just after *startx*, but it's too fast to read it all.  I did see something like 'no display detected'.  Would this message be logged?  If not, how might I log it?


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 3, 2009)

Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log.


----------



## travis (Sep 3, 2009)

I have Xorg.0.log.old in there.  I think my monitor or video isn't being detected.  I see some lines in there such as:

'No monitor specified for screen'

'Failed to load module fbdev'

'Unable to estimate virtual size' 

'Vesa(0): Unable to estimate virtual size'


----------



## Aprogas (Sep 3, 2009)

Did you run Xorg -configure as root to have it autodetect and generate a default config? Try with that config to see if things work. Also verify that VirtualBox gives enough video RAM to use meaningful resolutions.


----------



## maujiq (Sep 3, 2009)

There is a fbdev in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev. Maybe you need to install this.


----------



## SeanC (Sep 3, 2009)

Aprogas said:
			
		

> Did you run Xorg -configure as root to have it autodetect and generate a default config?



It won't generate a usable xorg.conf by default. This xorg.conf works in my VirtualBox setup:   


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
	HorizSync	31-80
	VertRefresh	30-100
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen" 	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "vesa"
	VendorName  "InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH"
	BoardName   "VirtualBox Graphics Adapter"
	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	DefaultDepth 24
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes	"1024x768"
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## travis (Sep 3, 2009)

Aprogas said:
			
		

> Did you run Xorg -configure as root to have it autodetect and generate a default config? Try with that config to see if things work. Also verify that VirtualBox gives enough video RAM to use meaningful resolutions.



I tried it, same result.  I have Virtualbox set for 64mb video.



			
				maujiq said:
			
		

> There is a fbdev in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev. Maybe you need to install this.



I tried make install and I got this:


```
port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/xorg/driver and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/input-wacom.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/input-wacom.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers.
```

I have no idea what that means.  I don't have a wacom device.  



			
				SeanC said:
			
		

> It won't generate a usable xorg.conf by default. This xorg.conf works in my VirtualBox setup:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I tried this twice using different resolutions ("1024x768", "1200x800"), but the result is the same.

Btw, I have no idea what I'm doing.  :e


----------



## travis (Sep 3, 2009)

travis said:
			
		

> I tried it, same result.  I have Virtualbox set for 64mb video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have learned a few things in the process though.


----------



## rhipwell (Sep 22, 2009)

*virtualbox 2.1.4 + FreeBSD 7.2 xorg freezes*

I'm encountering a frozen display with startx as well as xinit. Xorg -configure generates a configuration, but it too freezes on load with a black screen.

Virtualbox 2.1.4_OSE running on Ubuntu 9.04 

Log files show no error (running in virtual machine, unable to post output )

I show that the virtualbox drivers are detected and VESA is loaded correctly. 

Video Card config is set to 64MB, with the config tested with 512MB of RAM as well as 612mb of RAM via VB Ram slider. 

If anyone has any suggestions that would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## tangram (Sep 22, 2009)

From the Handbook:
_The next step is to test the existing configuration to verify that Xorg can work with the graphics hardware on the target system. In Xorg versions up to 7.3, type:

# Xorg -config xorg.conf.new

Starting with Xorg 7.4 and above, this test produces a black screen which may make it difficult to diagnose whether X11 is working properly. The older behavior is still available by using the retro option:

# Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro_

Try it.


----------



## mmcomp (Apr 7, 2010)

*FreeBSD 8.0 installation on VirtualBox 3.0.8 of Ubuntu 9.10*

Dear Professionals
I`m a child in the world of BSD, I was trying to try FreeBSD on the VirtualBox. But after installation is done i can not start X. Plz help me.


----------

